# Hornhechtfänge 2004



## Fxndlxng (29. April 2004)

ich selbst habe zwar noch keine gesichtet, aber die aktuellen meldungen lassen ja auf ein baldiges wiedersehen mit den gehörnten Luftakrobaten hoffen. deshalb dachte ich man könnte villeicht in anlehnung an die "aktuellen meerforellenfänge" ein ähnliches Thema aufmachen. Ist natürlich längst nicht so aufregend wie mit den mefos aber wer seine fangmeldung loswerden möchte...


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Jo da bin ich dabei. Wenna gefunzt hat schreib ich mich hier mit ein. Gruss Dennis


----------



## vagabond82 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ Findling: Du Pappnase, ich denk du wolltest noch fischen !?

Datum: 01.05.04 12.00-15.00 Uhr (nach feuchtfröhlichen Lagerfeuer)
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom Land
Köder: Snaps weiß 20 gr. und Hansen Fight weiß/grün 16 gr.
Fische: 3 Horner 66-74 cm, etliche Fehlbisse vor den Füssen und ca. 30 Nachläufer


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

..und wo war das ?


----------



## Scholli (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Aber Mario wer wird denn so neugierig sein   
Aber wo ich die nächsten Tage auch los wollte.....wo war denn gleich diese tolle Stelle ?


----------



## Mefo (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Ihr müßt am Strand nur nach Lagrfeuerspuren suchen alter Indianer Trick


----------



## SEKT444 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

war gestern am 1.5. an der Beelitz Werft auf Fehmarn

- 2 Hornhechte ( ca 17:00 und 21:00 ) auf Blinker vom Strand
- 1 Mikro-Flunder ( geschluckt bis zu A****)
- ca 10 Dorsche ( sind noch in der Kühlung )
- ca 5 Dorsche die wegen zu klein wieder rein mussten ins kühle Nass

Köder waren Wattwürmer.

Das war mein persönlich bester Angeltag an der Küste bisher  :z  :z


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

HI,

SATTE BEUTE; Petri Heil! 
Na, so macht Angeln doch Spaß!!  #6  #6


----------



## SEKT444 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@TheActor : wenn ich nachher richtig wach bin guck ich mal in meiner Cam nach ob die Bilder was geworden sind. Dann zähle ich noch mal richtig durch und stelle das hier oder als extra Thread ein.

Hat jedenfalls riesig Spass gemacht - ausser der Heimfahrt um 00:50 Uhr  #u  #u  #u


----------



## Bonifaz (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hey Sekt444

na das hört sich ja gut an. hab diese Woche Angelurlaub und will neben verschiedenen Ausflügen an verschiedenen gewässern auch mind. einmal an die Küste zum hornifangen und evtl. Mefo.


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Habe heute mal nen Hornhechtversuch gewagt aber die Bister sind noch nicht in der  Flensburger Förde wurde mir auch von anderen Anglern erzählt die es länger als meine 2 Std probiert hatten!


----------



## TankMan (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

N' Abend allerseits.

War heute von 0430 bis ca. 0930 an der Kieler Förde - nördlicher Ausgang, Bülker Leuchtturm - keine Dorsche, zwei MeFo-Nachläufer...aber die Horntierchen sind definitiv da (was man unterschiedlich bewerten kann...). Mit höhersteigender Sonne konnte ich mehrere, bis zu 10 Tieren starke Trupps an der Wasseroberfläche beobachten, die sich allerdings von meiner "MeFo- und Dorsch-Blechsammlung" in keinster Art und Weise beeindrucken ließen!! 50 Meter weiter hatte ein Sportsfreund mehr Glück, er anglete mit Sbiro (Köder konnte ich nicht erkennen) und landete vier oder fünf gute Hornhechte.
Ob die Beißfaulheit an meiner Dusseligkeit oder an den Tierchen lag, weiß ich nicht - DA sind sie jedenfalls.

Bis demnäx
Tankman


----------



## Murad (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

War heute mit meinem Sohn in Sierksdorf. Die Hornhechte sind nun definitiv da !!! Haben gezielt auf die " Silberpfeile " mit Wasserkugel und Herings - bzw. Hornhechtfetzen geangelt - insgesamt 13 Stk. und alle Supergrößen ! Hat echt Spaß gemacht !


----------



## Medo (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@jelle

2 Stunden !? #: 

Langsam mal wieder an das Angeln rankommen?  
Oder einfach wiedereingliederung ans Küstendasein??   

Kommste am 8.5. auch zum BB Cup??


----------



## wildbootsman (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Nächstes Wochenende werde ich auf jeden Fall los ziehen. Letztes Jahr hatten wir am 7.Mai zu dritt 39 Hornhechte in 2 Stunden. mal sehen was dieses Jahr so raus kommt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ vagabond82
Der Geist war willig,
doch das Fleisch war schwach!
Eines der zehn Bierchen am Lagerfeuer muß irgendwie schlecht gewesen sein.
Habe am morgen noch einen Angelkollegen beobachtet wie er einen Hornie landete aber wie gesagt bei mir ging gor nix mehr.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Habe gestern mit 30 St.meine Saison eröffnet.
 Bisse nur bei Sonnenschein.


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Nach dem ich mich hier gestern mit der Geschichte: "Spinner am Strand"
ziemlich geoutet habe, wollte ich mich lieber wieder Dingen zuwenden von denen ich mehr verstehe. Also rein in's Auto und ab an den Strand. Dort so gegen 15:30 angekommen habe ich erstmal 'nen Blick auf's Wasser geworfen:
Regen, Wind aus südlichen Richtungen von 0 bis 2 Bft, absolute Badewanne und klares Wasser mit umhertreibenden Algen etc.. BB fertig gemacht und rein in's kühle nass. Nach einer Stunde ohne Kontakt war ich ziemlich ratlos und konnte mir das ganze einfach nicht erklären. Also wieder Richtung Strand gefahren und weiterhin gefischt. Auf halbem Wege meine ich im Augenwinkel etwas gesehen zu haben und halte einen Moment inne als an der gleichen Stelle wieder eine Flosse auftaucht die ganz offensichtlich einem Hornie gehört. Also wie ein verrückter den Blinker eingeholt, gezielt , geworfen und treffer! Zwei Kurbelumdrehungen und dann Wiederstand. "Der ist gut!", schießt mir durch den Kopf und der tanz beginnt. Als der Horner nur noch 2-3m entfernt ist schätze ich ihn auf lockere 80cm. Der Blinker hängt mit nur einem Haken und so versuche ich ihn mit einem Zug an's BB zu führen, doch das Glück war nicht auf meiner Seite. Direkt vor mir löst sich der Harken und zischt mir entgegen. Danach wieder eine halbe Stunde garnichts. Dann hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf Belly und fahre zurück an den Strand um noch ein bischen von dort zu fischen. Was soll ich sagen? Am Strand feierten die Hornies die reinste Orgie und das während ich in sicherem Abstand zu ihnen die ganze Zeit hoffnungslos gefischt hatte. Zwischenzeitlich hatte es aufgehört zu regnen und der Himmel war sogar noch aufgebrochen. Jede Bewegung des Wassers konnte man verfolgen und ich kann nur sagen, davon gab es reichlich. Von dem Moment wo ich am Strand anfing zu angeln hatte ich bei jedem Wurf Bisse und/oder Nachläufer. Teilweise folgten ganze Trupps dem Blinker bis vor die Füße. Ich hatte jede Menge Fehlbisse und probierte verschiedene Methoden (die meisten hier aus dem Board erfahren). Am besten funktionierten Blinker mit 2cm monofiler Schnur vor einem Schollenhaken.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@Findling
 Na,dann sag ich mal Petri Heil,haben die Tip´s aus dem Board ja geholfen.
 Prima Bilder.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Marc aus HH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi Leudde!

Hat einer ne Ahnung, was der Hornhecht bis jetzt so in Höhe Apenrade treibt? Me8int ihr, mir wäre am Wochenende ein Erfolg garantiert?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Ich wüßte nicht was dagegen spricht!?! Ich glaube die sind im Moment so ziemlich überall aber warum muss es denn immer Apenrade sein (als Hamburger)?


----------



## Marc aus HH (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@Findling: Hehe! Gute Frage )... Habe sehr gute Erfahrunugen in Apenrade gemacht, gibt einfach traumhaft schöne Angelplätze in der Bucht... Das ist immer das Schönste... Und es kommt genügend Fisch vorbei...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				Marc aus HH schrieb:
			
		

> @Findling: Hehe! Gute Frage )... Habe sehr gute Erfahrunugen in Apenrade gemacht, gibt einfach traumhaft schöne Angelplätze in der Bucht... Das ist immer das Schönste... Und es kommt genügend Fisch vorbei...
> 
> Gruß Marc



Stimmt natürlich!!!  :m 
Für die mefos würde ich da auch hochknallen aber Hornies haben wir hier auch genug. Werde morgen Mittag auch noch mal angreifen aber dann mit Fliege. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## elefant (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

12.5. - 17.30 - 18.30Uhr Katharinenhof beim Testangeln mit spirolino&Heringsfetzen:2x70cm und 1x63cm Hornie.
Beim Blinkern:nix! (kleine Mefoblinker in grün-silber,blau-silber,kupfer,gold-silber,gelb-rot)


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

08.05. 16:00 - 19:30
mit Vagabond82 und einem Nicht-Boardie 14 Hornies gefangen. Alle auf 20 gr Snaps Blinker, dazu wie immer jede Menge Aussteiger. 3 Hornies sind wieder retoure gegangen.


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin

4 Hornies gefangen, aber viele Aussteiger, wenn ich alle bekommen hätte, wären es wohl an die 15 St. gewesen.
ich war in Steinbeck (meck-Pom)


----------



## Patrick86 (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Bis zum Vatertag sollen die Temperaturen und das Wetter sich verbessern!
Ich denke nächstes Wochenende kann es dann langsam so richtig losgehen!?
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## AndreL (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi, 
heute bei absotutem Katastrophenwetter (bedeckt Wind 6 aus NW) vor Neustadt / Hansapark 25 Stk. auf Heringsfetzen mit Spirolino schwimmend 40g.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

apropos Heringsfetzen: macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied ob frisch oder aus dem Eisfach?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreL (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Nein, frisch oder aus dem Kühlfach is Meinermeinung nach egal.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Die Viecher jagen mehr mit den Augen als mit anderen Sinnen, da spielt es keine Rolle ob frisch oder nicht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Nö Michael. Ist total egal! Nehme nur eingefrorene und fange auch. Die stinken zwar ein wenig mehr, aber geht gut. Gruss Dennis


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

gestern in Dahme brodelte das Wasser zwar ( noch ) nicht, gefangen haben Fischkoopp, theactor, mein Bruder und ich trotzdem, insgesamt 18 schöne Hornies #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@Michaelb
habt Ihr auch welche geblinkert oder eher auf Fischfetzen??


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

theichfangejetztdochnochtor hatte einen auf Blinker, die anderen sind alle auf Fetzen reingefallen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Also doch bessere Quote auf Heringfetzten.
Will Morgen auch mal mit Spiro und 60er Vorfach versuchen.


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ all

Jo, der gestrige Tag an der Küste hat mal wieder so richtig Spass gemacht.
Das Wetter war recht angenehm, Honies waren auch einige da und ich als :q"Kleinstlebewesen":q konnte doch tatsächlich mal sehr weit in die Ostsee hinein waten. #6


----------



## michael36 (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

war letztes we in großenbrode,wetter war schlecht trotzdem wurde gut gefangen.
wer hat noch erfahrung von großenbrode?


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi,

Die letzte Stunde im Wasser konnte ich mit Blinker (Montage mit Einzelhaken!) einen fangen - während die anderen drei Hornjäger mehrere Schnäbler landen konnten...
Und das, obwohl ich mit dem Blinker viel größere Bereiche abfischen konnte.
Schätze, es ist mit Fischfetzen doch etwas "zuverlässiger".

Was für ein Spaß/Herausforderung: Hornies im Wasser versorgen (Handlandung) weil man waaaaait draußen im Wasser steht... Das war ..SPITZE!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Manno..... da hat j ader "Ichfangsonstdiekleinstenfischetor" mal wieder richtig hingelangt..... #r 
Waren die Freunde in Reichweite der Fliegenrute ??


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi Diggler; 
..und das sind ja nur drei von den noch-mal-dreien 

Wieso werde ich eigentlich das KleinFisch-Image nicht los?
Was habe ich getan? 

Zur Frage: absolute Fliegennähe. Viele bissen auch recht weit im "Leogrund" aber viel auch direkt an der Kante zur Sandbank, die du gut erreichen dürftest!

Sodann: HOL RAUS! #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Ich hoffe, dass es diesen Samstag klappt..... werde einfach morgens früh los und am Nachmittag meine eigene Geburtstagsfeier verpennen  :q  :q 
Angeln is eh' viel geiler    
Ich werde dann berichten.....so'n quirliger Horni fehlt mir noch an der Fliegenrute.... #h


----------



## theactor (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Dann wünsche  ich Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei! 
Muss hammergeil sein! 

#h

thegrossfischtor


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				NEMOKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Muss hammergeil sein


 .....klar doch....obwohl.... irgendwie schüttelt mich gerade das Zanderfieber :q 
Naja...später mal.....erstmal an die Küste....wann hast Du denn mal wieder Zeit.... zu so'ner "Midsummernigtsession" wie im letzten Jahr  #v


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

@Diggler: yo, der Mann hat uns echt gezeigt wo die Wurst gewachsen ist  

Leider hat das Wasser noch nicht so gebrodelt wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte, aber immerhin... an der Fliegengerte macht so´n Schnabeltier mit Sicherheit ordentlich Rabatz, allerdings würde ich auch gern mein UL-Spielzeug mal an den Jungz testen :z 

Viel Spaß / Petri für Samstag - und wer sooo alt wird lässt das Feiern eh lieber sein 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				STORMBRINGER schrieb:
			
		

> und wer sooo alt wird lässt das Feiern eh lieber sein


 ..... Klar...Jemand der sein Alter bewusst verschleiert hat mit Sicherheit etwas zu verbergen  :q  :q 
Wie gesagt...ich hoffe es klappt.....und Du hoffst es doch nur, weil Du Dich dann gefahrenfrei auf dem Markt bewegen kannst  :q  :q  :q 



			
				STORMBRINGER schrieb:
			
		

> der Mann hat uns echt gezeigt wo die Wurst gewachsen ist


.....wie heisst Sie denn ??    :q


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi,

ZANDER! Das hat mir den letzten Nerv geraubt die Tage; ich stand mehrmals einen Meter neben Leuten die EINEN NACH DEM ANDEREN zogen...
Immerhin hatte ich heute endlich mal Kontakt und habe einen landen können (der weiter wachsen darf und muss) , während wieder mal der neben mir stehende zugeschlagen hat (Locke) mit einem 74er-Traum-Zander... aber das nur so am Rande...


Ich hoffe bald nach den weitergehenden Proben auch ab und wann am WE mal Zeit zu haben.. 
Einmal auf HH würde ich gern noch (Brodten?!)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				HORNHECHTSÜCHTIGABERZANDERVERSAGTOR schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal auf HH würde ich gern noch (Brodten?!)


No Problem...... just call to say.....nix is.... call to say Brodten and I'll be with you..... okay ??


----------



## MichaelB (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

@Diggler: ich war heute auf dem Markt, die Luft war rein :q 
Von wegen zu verbergen, übermorgen bist Du einfach zwei Jahre älter als ich :m 
And who the fuck is _Stormbringer_? 

Gruß
Mr. Sunshine :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				STORMBRINGER schrieb:
			
		

> And who the fuck is Stormbringer?


 ... Sorry .... werde mich gleich an die Änderung machen..... Wieso gehst Du denn auf den Markt ohne Bescheid zu geben ???.... und was heisst denn hier älter ??? REIFER .... ganz einfach  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Und Sönke...... wie sieht es denn nächsten Montag aus..... Sonntag werde ich nach Fürth fahren (und hoffentlich den Nichtabstieg wieder mitbringen) und Montag habe ich in weiser Voraussicht frei genommen......am Abend wär ich parat  ##


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

HI,

@LästerDiggler: hmmm.. Montag abend.. also jetzt? 
Soundz interesting.. vielleicht dann später noch die ultimative GIBTSINBRODTEN-DORSCHE-PROBE?

we stay in contact about this! 

 :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*



			
				MAYBEWE'LLFISHTOGETHERTOR schrieb:
			
		

> we stay in contact about this


 .... okay.... Du hast meine Handynummer noch ????????


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Ich werde Euch hier gaanz genau im Auge behalten........habe Montag und Dienstag frei.... :q 
Obwohl meine Mama immer gesagt hat, ich soll nicht mit älteren Männern :q  :m  sprechen.....


----------



## theactor (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

HI,

@Diggler: pm' sie mir lieber nochmal; ich fürchte sie ist via PC-KOmplettcrash abhanden gekommen...

Reppi, wenn Du mitkommst geht Brodten aber net (Erlaubnisschein von Nöten).
Was ist denn im höheren Norden los? Habe mal das Fangbuch gecheckt; im letzten Jahr standen wir in Büsum schon "im Fisch" (war allerdings auch deutlich wärmer...)

#h


----------



## Reppi (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hat Recht Sönke..........aber wieso vor Ort angeln, wenn es auch weiter weg geht..........bin fast auf dem Weg nach HD.
Ein Bekannter probiert es heute mittag hier mal; Bericht heute abend !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## fishing-willi (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

ich will morgen mit dem gerwinator los! wir wollen um 1.30 hier los, und denn bis mittags! ma schaun, vielleicht springen morgens ja noch n paar dorsche raus!
werd denn berichten, was ma gefangen haben!


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Habe gestern mit Free eine Vaddertagstour, oder besser ne Tournee gemacht...
Heikendorf, Huberg, Hohwacht..angeln unmöglich, nur Dreck und Rotz an der Angel...
Dann Dahme; auf den ersten blick sah es hier besser aus und man konnte sogar das BB starten.....
Erster Wurf und auch gleich ne Attacke auf den Falkfish...also Horni ist da....also erstmal ein paar Wattwürmer versenken und um die Hornis wollten wir uns später kümmern.
Was soll ich sagen/schreiben....5 Wattis hätten fast gereicht, 4 Nemos und einen Seeskorpion(?)....sonst absolute tote Hose...
Sogar draussen war das Kraut mehr als hinderlich und ein normales Angeln war nicht möglich.
Also wieder ins flache und dort einen kleinen Smalltalk mit 2 BB-Anglern die dort schon seit 4 Stunden alles probiert hatten und tatsächlich EINEN Horni verhaftet hatten !!!!!!
Also ab nach Hause........unterwegs bekam ich dann ne SMS, dass Bekannte hier bei mir vor der Tür die ersten Hornis verhaftet haben !!!
Werde heute nachmittag mal hier testen !!!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,

@Reifer / theichwillauchwasfangentor: ich habe Pfingsten noch nix vor und würde mir von ein paar Erfahrenen gern mal das Angeln in Brodten zeigen lassen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hallo,
wir (Franky, Steelhead, Bitterling, Bellyman, Knurrhan, Bernd, Petrihelix, und ich) habe gestern ca. 70 Hornhechte verhaftet, ausgenommen, geräuchert und nacher in Meschendorf verspeist...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## fishing-willi (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

so, nun mein kleiner bericht!
also ich bin um viddel nach 1 vom grillen gekommen, dann schnell sachen gewechselt, angelsacht rausgestellt, und da war der gerwinator auch schon bei mir! also konnte es losgehen!zuerst wollten wir nach dazendorf, da wir dachten, dass der wind noch nicht so frisch ist, und erst morgens auffrischen wird!lol, aba denste, da angekommen volle kanne wind von vorne und viel zu hohe wellen! also wieder zurück und auf nach fehmarn, unterwegs ham wa denn noch n paar camper wachgehupt, die da auf ner wiese gecampt haben! dann sind wir nach staberhuk!als wa über die brücke fuhren, wurde es schon hell!angekommen, schnell zum wasser geguggd, aaaah, wind is gut, da können wir es wagen!also schnell inne klamotten rein, und ab dafür, rechts auf riff!doch dort war so viel kraut, dass man nicht vernünftig angeln kann!also wieder richtung parkplatzzwischendurch noch ma ins wasser, je weiter weg wir vom riff waren, desto besser wurde e mit dem kraut! dann sind wa auf das linke riff, mittlerweile war die sonne auch schon da! nach wenigen minuten hatte ich denn auch den ersten horni, und kurz darauf folgte denn der zweite! danach habsch nur noch n paar abfasser gehabt! nach ner zeit beschlossen wa erstma n kleines nickerchen zu machen, also erstma an strand ins windgeschützte gelegt, und ne runde gedöst!
danach ham wa nochma probiert, aba war nichts mehr zu machen!
da ham wa beschlossen nach dahme zu fahren!
gesagt getan, als wir denn endlich den strand gefunden hatten(steilküste), gings denn weiter! vor der steilküste haben wa denn ne stelle gefunden wo sie standen, hab denn nochma 3 hornies bekommen und der gerwinator hat auch endlich seinen horni gefangen! danach sind wa denn zurück nach hause, weil wir ziemlich fertig waren! war denn so gegen halb 3 wieder zu hause!
es ist zusagen, dass sowohl in staberhuk, als auch in dahme viel schmadder im wasser war!


----------



## folkfriend (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin Moin
War von Montag bis Mittwoch auf Als und habe mit Sbiro Hornis gefangen!
Habe gehöhr das vor Middelfart noch mehr sein sollen!


----------



## detlefb (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ fishing-willi, 
wann wart ihr denn in Dazend.? Ich war so 03:30 da. 
Vielleicht sind wir uns begegnet???
Hab ihr die Wagenburg auf'n Weg zum Strand wach gemacht. Ich fand die Ansammlung schon krass, logo das die an Küste alle Pärkplätze dicht machen.
Stimmt das war Monster Brandung. 
Siehe Dämmerungs Attacke hier im AB.


----------



## fishing-willi (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@detlefb : wir waren um kurz vor 3 da, aufm kleinen parkplatz! haben da niemanden getroffen! die brandung war echt schon heftig! da war an watangeln nicht zu denken!
jo, genau die wagenburg hab ich gemeint! ich hoff ma die sind wach geworden!


----------



## Marc aus HH (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hi Leudde!!!

Ich habe vor, morgen mal wieder ne ordentliche Angeltour zu starten. Leider ist für morgen auch wieder sehr starker Nordwind angekündigt. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Plätze nennen, wo man auch bei diesem Wind sehr gut Hornhechte und mit Chance villeicht auch ne Meerforelle fangen kann?

Gruß Marc


----------



## detlefb (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ fishing-willi, 

hm knapp verfehlt, schade....wäre bestimmt lustig geworden wenn man sich getroffen hätte.

Überhaupt kleiner Parkplatz, eigentlich wollte zu dem wo das BB-Treffen statt fand, den hab ich verfehlt und bin weiter links an Steilküste gelandet.


----------



## detlefb (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@ Marc aus HH, 

vielleicht Fehmarn Süd/Ost Seite oder Dahme, Grossenbrode, Sierksdorf und so weiter. 
Du solltest schon sehr flexibel sein. Ich war gestern früh in Dahme da schwamm mächtig Kraut rum. 
Reppi hat gleiches gemeldet, ich glaube aus der gleichen Gegend.
Durch den anhaltenden Wind hat sich das wohl nicht geändert.
Vielleicht macht Sinn Mario Schreiber oder Nordlicht von der Insel ne PN zusenden. Die können bestimmt besser Auskunft geben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Also für mefo würde ich jetzt Strände bevorzugen in deren Nähe tiefes Wasser ist. 
Staberhuk etc.


----------



## Hov-Micha (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Genau....
fahrt ihr mal alle zum Staberhuk  #g 
ist klasse ruhig da, hab "nur" 63 Autos gezählt!  #d 
die standen bis zum Abzweig Leuchtturm.
mit der "Pampe" ist aber im Moment wohl überall das selbe  #c 
...ach ja, war letzte Woche oben!


----------



## Broder (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,
ich war am Wochenende 3 h Mefoangeln - Schwedeneck - 
ergebnis ein schöner Horni 70 cm!
Beim Drill hat er sogar etwas Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, allerdings ist er nicht gesprungen.
Da etwas Sand am Ufersaum vorhanden war habe ich ihn über diese kleine Sandrampe gezogen und dann in so einer Art Salzwassrpfitze gelandet.
In den Kescher habe ich Ihn nicht befördert, weil die Hornis sich darin total vertüddeln und man stunden braucht, die Schnur und Keschernetz voneinander zu trennen. Ein Nebenerwerbsfischer war auch sowas von dicht unter Land das man den Kutter fast anwerfen konnte.Dieser Fischer hat dann in der Ecke seine Reusen (so 220 Stück)max 200 Meter eher weniger vor der Küste ausgelegt(die nerven extrem diese Kleinkutterfischer)  das war um 2 Uhr Mittagszeit - Spätaufsteher.
Petri


----------



## Medo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moinsens!

Also ich hab auf dem Kuttertörn am Sonntag zwei schöne Hornies gehabt!

Einen auf Twister ( Beifänger) und einen auf Pilker!
Der Pilkerhornie war auf ca.16 Meter tiefe!!!

Also mal nicht allen Theorien entsprechend


----------



## Broder (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Moin,
.. ein schöner Meerforellenbeifang, ein großer Horni um die 70cm -300-400g
und das erstauliche ist das ich den knapp hinter dem Auge gehackt habe - nicht zu fassen- 
der wollte sich diesen Hansen Flash wohl mal aus der Nähe anschauen*g* aua..
Es hat der Horni sich so oft gedreht, das er sich das lange schmale Blinkerblatt buchstäblich an die Seite geschnürrt hat.
Den gibts heute Mittag :q 

Petri


----------



## Broder (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hallo,
hatte am WE einen kleine Horni um 55cm und diverse Zupfer die auf Horniaktivität schließen lassen.
Hier  mein 1 Horni dies Jahr:


----------



## Medo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

@broder

feines Ding!!

Aber warum haste ne Bowlingkugel am Waschtisch, nimm doch den Stöpsel, welcher dabei ist !


----------



## stanislawski66 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Hornhechtfänge 2004*

Hallo!

Ich bin Journalist und bin kürzlich durch Zufall auf einen Thread bei barsch-alarm.de (oder so ähnlich...) gestoßen, wo sich ein Angler über die fehlenden gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für Nebenerwerbsfischerei in Hamburg aufregte. Das Thema finde ich sehr interessant, würde eventuell einen Artikel darüber schreiben wollen. 

Ich habe gesehen, dass Sie sich hier auch über Nebenerwerbsfischer ärgern. Hätte jemand Lust, mir die Hintergründe dazu zu erzählen bzw. von Erfahrungen mit Nebenerwerbsfischern (in Hamburg) zu erzählen? Bin leider kein Angler und mit dem Thema daher nicht vertraut...

eMail: hans-c-mueller@web.de
Tel.: 040-347-26451

würde auch zurückrufen!

Gruß,
H. Müller


----------

